# Stilts



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you wear of would like to wear stilts with your costumes?
If you wear stilts, what kind are they?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Well, I know 1 person that does!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I want to get a pair and learn..

Heres a funny video with them...watch whole thing


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Poweriser's are awesome!!! But very expensive


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

babygirl_kmp said:


> Poweriser's are awesome!!! But very expensive


yeh, but i really want a pair.

Jeff what kind u gonna carry? I need to save for some.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

OOO me too J..... I just sit and watch the videos of them wishing to the money god...


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's another with a beginner bouncer


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Those stilts in that picture look familiar... are those Marshalltowns? Another plasterer in the company I used to work for had just bought a new set that looked just like those... he had a set of durastilts for like 12 years and someone stole them out of his truckbox (ouch). He likes the marshalltowns a lot; says they feel more natural when walking. I wanted some but at about $250-300 a pair, I figured I could get by with moving the stepladder around for a while


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Thats Me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Bodybagging said:


> Hey Thats Me!!!!!!!!!


You know your famous BB! So is BodyBagging the only stilt walker?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stilts ..holy crap that brings back memories
last time I did the stilts thing I was about 12..was pretty good too then,
but those were the kind that had the long pole you held on to and a step type thing for your foot
I would prob kill myself or someone else if I fell on them now.
don't think I could do these type you talking about


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love that video johnny

Stilts no not me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As a mater of fact, yeap, Marshalltowns.
I've got the rep coming out on Monday morning.

I guess those that would like a pair will have to get the HauntForum treatment! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O really?? Well I hope you get some good deals for us


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> As a mater of fact, yeap, Marshalltowns.
> I've got the rep coming out on Monday morning.
> 
> I guess those that would like a pair will have to get the HauntForum treatment! LOL


What kind of price do those things go for FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> What kind of price do those things go for FE?


Well buddy, for you..I'm thinking retirement! lol

We'll see this next Monday.
I will probably do a group buy on the 1st order.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Great!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd love to use them, I think they can make anyone apear to be very intimidating. A little pricy they seem though


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking around online... I found the ones BB has on for $249.00 + shipping


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sure I'll have a better deal for members here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to fire eat and walk tight rope or horizontal pole, but never had the dough to get nice stilts.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Heres the Deal on Stilts Kiddies, Ive been doing makeup and costumes for a LONG TIME. people LOVED the costumes, Each year I was like there is noway Im gonna be able to create a new character that will beat out the previous characters....wrong! a simple add on such as STILTS will take your haunting to a whole new level. I truly thought it was impossible to get bigger scares, stilt costumes do it!
If you are considering Stilts, quit considering and do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey BB.... Do you have the poweriser stilts as well? If so which ones do you prefer to wear?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

babygirl, its all a matter of preference, I use the poweriser stilts exclusively! I am going to pick up a set of these stilts tho and design another costume line for them.......... as a in your face actor, the Powerisers offer me the ability to get in your face and out again REALLY FAST!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bodybagging said:


> a simple add on such as STILTS will take your haunting to a whole new level. !!


Harrararrararararar... whole new level... I get it... ba-dum-bum...KSSSSSSHHHH!!!

If you anticipated doing more standing in place those workmen's stilts are the ones you'd want, they're more stable. The PR's, like BB said, are better for people in fast or constant motion; they're more maneuverable.

I'd probably get the regular ones cuz then I could use them to work in too so they can pay for themselves lol


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen a how to on how to make your own? I found one set on-line, but didn't like the way they looked. I am only wanting about 1 1/2 to 2 feet.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey BB!

Do we have a price on these yet? Group buy for HF members?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Which are you looking for?


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

i had a guy come to our haunted house party last year in a costume using drywall stilts - it was a great costume. He stood almost 8ft tall. It was a very scary costume until we found out who it was.








:zombie:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I take it from the lack of response, no one has ever made a set of risers or stilts or seen a how to on it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've seen some folks make them out of buckets, not that I recommend that.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

A number of years ago I went to see the musical show "Stomp." In one of the scenes, several of them come out wearing oil drums bolted onto ski boots. Sort of the bucket idea to the Nth degree. You could probably do a reasonable approximation with 5-gallon buckets, hiking boots, and some arrangement of 1" web strap to hold the boots onto the bucket. But they're your ankles at risk.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I was working on some homemade risers for my demon costume for this year but it has been delayed, too much other stuff to do. I bought a snowboard at a yard sale for 2 bucks. The plan is to cut out the boot part and attach to some sort of wood supports. Really only want maybe a foot of extra height.










I searched for a while online for homemade stilts but came up empty.

DW


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

hello, i am new to this forum but not to halloween. i found this site looking for the new style mashaltowns. i have been a grim reaper on stilts for the past 4 years. i have in the past used the durastilts. the only problem i have is that they are noisy from their age. i recently purchased a set of powerizers off ebay. i can move around on them fine but standing still is a problem. so they will probably go back to ebay.

i did find a site a while ago where you can build your own:

http://www.stiltman.com/

here is a photo of myself in costume back in 2005:



the sycthe is 6 feet tall.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, that is the kind of thing I was looking for.
I would love to own a pair of powerizers for fun, but didn't think they would be very stable when not in motion.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

id probably fall on my butt if i tried to do that. esp. if we are out at a bar for Halloween hehe


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

cqedens137 said:


> hello, i am new to this forum but not to halloween. i found this site looking for the new style mashaltowns. i have been a grim reaper on stilts for the past 4 years. i have in the past used the durastilts. the only problem i have is that they are noisy from their age. i recently purchased a set of powerizers off ebay. i can move around on them fine but standing still is a problem. so they will probably go back to ebay.


Don't send them back..... I have seen a few people on powerrizers and they can not stand still either. you have to always be in motion or have something to lean on... So don't send em back


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Powerisers are extreme sports stilts, the very design that makes it possible to run 30 miles per hour and jump 6 feet high prevents you from standing still........ we utilize powerisers in our extreme costumes and am working on a new costume design for Skywalker stilts as well. Heres a few stilt costumes......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The scarecrow stilt costume looks really nice. It really seems to flow with no break.


----------

